# 7-string electric flying V... violin?



## TomAwesome (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but it was the most appropriate one I could see. I just saw this on eBay and thought it was pretty interesting. It's fretted, too! Interesting idea with the chest support system, too.

Wood Electric String Violin (7 string) - eBay (item 280394903573 end time Sep-15-09 07:27:52 PDT)


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

nice awesome, thats Mark Wood's violin 

http://www.markwoodmusic.com/index2.html


----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2009)

interesting


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

i remember seeing the website for these. they are shredder-style instruments that go higher than a violin and lower than a cello


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

Mark Wood is like the Alice Cooper of electric violin, this guy has always been there, I was a little kid when he started to perform on an electric violin...


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Im pretty sure if I could play it, I would buy it.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 13, 2009)

I've wanted one since I first saw him playing with the TSO, but they're too expensive for someone who sucks as much at violin as me


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 13, 2009)

That man is awesome live with Trans Siberian Orchestra!!!
I've meet him once too. Got his autograph win.


----------



## ghoti (Sep 13, 2009)

What I wish is that there were a way for me to play one and see if my arm gets ripped out of its socket the way an ordinary violin does.

No frets, though; on a violin, fitting fingers on the notes is hard enough.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd play one.


----------



## emguitars (Sep 17, 2009)

Hell, I BUILT one!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 17, 2009)

That is awesome! Do you have more pictures of that?


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 18, 2009)

Mark Wood = Win.


----------



## emguitars (Sep 18, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> That is awesome! Do you have more pictures of that?



Yeah, here you go!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 19, 2009)

^Because It's headless I can't help but think of Steinberger.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 19, 2009)

I now know what I plan to build next year, that is a great idea. 

Are those regular guitar tuning machines?


----------

